# driver for external enclosure?



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey im new to this place. but heres my problem. bought a dvd burner and put it into an external enclosure. i need a driver for the enclosure to run thru usb. at least thats what everyone is saying. can you help me out


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you shouldn't need a driver.

however, instead of just reassuring you that you don't, i'm going to ask a few things.

what operating system are you using? (your profile says xp, but i like to ask, in case the problem is with another machine.)

what is the brand of the enclosure?

the brand of the burner doesn't really matter, but might as well ask that too.

also, what burning software are you trying to use with it?

on top of those things, if you don't have usb 2.0 ports, or you don't have the 2.0 drivers installed, then the transfer speeds will be painfully slow.


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> you shouldn't need a driver.
> 
> however, instead of just reassuring you that you don't, i'm going to ask a few things.
> 
> ...


im on winXP sp2
i dont know. heres one exactly like it though http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-5-25-Ex...ryZ44955QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
and as for the burner it is pacific digital i believe
i dont know yet. the copmuter wont recognize the drive. can you help


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

when you plugged it in the very first time, did it say it had detected new hardware?

it sorta needs to detect the enclosure itself, and also the cd rom, is it detecting either?

also, you might try setting the jumper on the burner to "cs" and seeing if that helps.

for what it's worth, i've never seen xp have a problem with these devices.

i am looking for a driver, i'll get back to you as soon as i can. (probably up to an hour.)


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok thanks. umm im not sure i will take the dvd drive out and totally unplug and see. ill edit post and let ya know thanks a lot ok this comes up when i plug it in....









and switching it to cs didnt do anything.


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> you shouldn't need a driver.
> 
> however, instead of just reassuring you that you don't, i'm going to ask a few things.
> 
> ...


how do i check if i have 2.0 and the drivers installed?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, something disturbing about the fact that the only people on the entire internet selling an "AC-EN525A" device like what you have there, are just Ebay sellers, and so they don't have a download link for a driver.

i'm about to suggest you simply ask for your money back.

as an alternative, you could buy another one from ebay, those seem to be listed as including driver cd's, and, it's only a 12$ peice of hardware anyhow.

but, you might try this one:

it is a "generic driver for USB mass storage devices" that came with a generic 5.25 inch enclosure i have.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the_aggie10 said:


> how do i check if i have 2.0 and the drivers installed?


from your screenshot, i can see that you don't have 2.0 USB drivers.

now, as far as if the motherboard has 2.0 built into it, then you'd need to use everest home edition, or some software like it to tell you what motherboard you have.


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> from your screenshot, i can see that you don't have 2.0 USB drivers.
> 
> now, as far as if the motherboard has 2.0 built into it, then you'd need to use everest home edition, or some software like it to tell you what motherboard you have.


what? i didnt understand that really? and what do i do with the driver?and can you give me a link to the other enclosure you were talking about?
is there a way to put the dvd burner as an internal? would it burn faster than having it thru usb? could i just take the cd burner that was already on there out and put this one in?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

no problem.

10$
http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-5-25-Ex...1738562QQihZ010QQcategoryZ44955QQcmdZViewItem

12$ (this one's not an ebay seller, actually.)
http://www.99store.us/Items/Item.aspx?nocache=1&itemid=75375

the driver i included, if it's going to work with your enclosure, you just extract it and run it. (choose complete, it covers three different types of USB enclosures.)

the screenshot you posted, it said specifically, "you do not have any high speed usb ports on this system." i might have worded it slightly wrong, but that's what it's saying.

now, a 2.0 port will show up as a 1.0 or a 1.1 untill you add the 2.0 drivers.

normally, the ports are on the motherboard, and knowing which motherboard you have will tell you which site to visit to get the driver you need.


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey look at the edit i did on my previous post. lol i did it RIGHT before you posted. and also your saying to get this same enclosure? if not are there any just as cheap out there?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, now i'm actually a little worried...

you screenshot where it lists the usb devices, it mentions a "usb mass storage device"

that's the enclosure, so yes, it's seeing the enclosure.

for some reason it's not seeing the cd rom drive now.

as far as there being others just as cheap, i expect you'll be able to find many for 20$ or less, but beating 10$ seems like it might be a pain.

most of the 5.25's i've seen, are in the neighborhood of 25-30$ so i consider 10$ to be dirt cheap.


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

what are you worried about? well do you think i could replace my current cd burner with this dvd burner?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the_aggie10 said:


> is there a way to put the dvd burner as an internal? would it burn faster than having it thru usb? could i just take the cd burner that was already on there out and put this one in?


yes, this is probably the best bet, as burning through a 1.0 or 1.1 usb would probably be nothing but problems.

you would simply open the machine, slide out the old burner, look at it's jumper, set the jumper on the new cd rom to the exact same setting, and pop it in.

now, you'd still need software to play dvd's, although i am told windows media player 10 can play them.


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> yes, this is probably the best bet, as burning through a 1.0 or 1.1 usb would probably be nothing but problems.
> 
> you would simply open the machine, slide out the old burner, look at it's jumper, set the jumper on the new cd rom to the exact same setting, and pop it in.
> 
> now, you'd still need software to play dvd's, although i am told windows media player 10 can play them.


ok thanks. you got any tips on getting my current cd burner out? it seems to be stuck. lol this is the first day in about a year since i opened this thing


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

also will my computer automatically detect the dvd burner?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the_aggie10 said:


> what are you worried about?


the fact that the pc sees the enclosure, but not the burner makes me think the enclosure might have problems.


the_aggie10 said:


> also will my computer automatically detect the dvd burner?


 it should, yes.


----------



## the_aggie10 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok i got another question. to take the cd burner that came with my computer out what do i do? i cant get it to come out...i can unhook the cables but it wont come out


----------

